# Best .7 latex?



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Hey all, I'm looking to get a new .7 thick latex for hunting. I've tested GZK, Simple Shot black, Precise Anti-Cold, and BSB. All were a little lack luster imo, stacking too quickly for my taste. Anyone have any suggestions?

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I really like thinner Precise like 0.5 but I didnt like their 0.7.

The 0.7s I like are simpleshot and snipersling yellow.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

As I shoot butterfly I’ve never shot anything over .6, but these days I’m all about snipersling. It’s the smoothest and the fastest in .5 and .6 anyways. I find the black is about 20 FPS faster when compared cut for cut, but yellow is my choice as it seems to last longer and it’s a much smoother draw.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Island made said:


> As I shoot butterfly I’ve never shot anything over .6, but these days I’m all about snipersling. It’s the smoothest and the fastest in .5 and .6 anyways. I find the black is about 20 FPS faster when compared cut for cut, but yellow is my choice as it seems to last longer and it’s a much smoother draw.


I've tried Snipersling black .5 and didn't care it. It broke to easily for my taste. I haven't tried the thicker stuff in it though 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

100% slingshot 0.70 blue 🎯👌👊👍


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> 100% slingshot 0.70 blue


If it didn't take 6-8 months for me to get it I'd love to try some 100% blue, but it's almost impossible to get it stateside. I'm still waiting on an order I placed in May. Lol

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> If it didn't take 6-8 months for me to get it I'd love to try some 100% blue, but it's almost impossible to get it stateside. I'm still waiting on an order I placed in May. Lol
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


Mate I will get it here in the UK .then post it to you takes 2weeks maximum. You just pay exactly what the cost is I'm not wanting to make nothing 👊💙🎯👌👍 the offers there if you or others want it 🎯👍


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Mate I will get it here in the UK .then post it to you takes 2weeks maximum. You just pay exactly what the cost is I'm not wanting to make nothing  the offers there if you or others want it


Sending you a message! 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Decent band this blue stuff 👌


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

bingo said:


> Decent band this blue stuff 👌


Aye unless your using it 😏🤣🤣👊💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👌


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> Aye unless your using it 😏🤣🤣👊💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👌





Booral121 said:


> Aye unless your using it 😏🤣🤣👊💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👌


😂😂😂A will be using it plenty bud 🎯🔦👍


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

SS yellow is very nice, stretchy stuff. 
Tried Celtic Cattys Dark Destroyer, felt like SS black but a little more stretch and better life time👌🏼


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Mate I will get it here in the UK .then post it to you takes 2weeks maximum. You just pay exactly what the cost is I'm not wanting to make nothing 👊💙🎯👌👍 the offers there if you or others want it 🎯👍


That’s extremely generous, and a huge help to the community in the states. Thanks for that man.


----------

